# Greenwood SC Team and Judge Info



## jcbarrin (Jun 25, 2009)

Folks -

The onslaught of spam is staggering...we've tightened up our email server....which, unfortunately causes us to sometimes miss an email from a team or KCBS judge. On the same token, sometimes emails we send out are lost by user's email serves.

So...to make sure...ALL necessary info is posted on our website. The main link is http://www.uptowngreenwood.com/Events_F ... y_BBQ.aspx 

Here are the direct pdf links to the team and judge packets:

Team - http://www.uptowngreenwood.com/client_r ... packet.pdf 

Judge - http://www.uptowngreenwood.com/client_r ... packet.pdf 

The team packet includes just about everything, including an overview Food Network's proposed coverage of the event.

If you have ANY questions...our cell numbers are in the team packet.

See ya'll in 2 weeks. THANKS!

Charlie Barrineau
Greenwood, SC


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 25, 2009)

Food Network Challenge will be there following teams
around....winner gets a sit down interview....should be
fun!


----------

